# Unknown language: U gonni gonni sa Ugonni



## arielipi

Hi, 
I've been taught as a child this song and i only recently discovered it was actually of german origins (of some sorts - . You can see it on YouTube, just search for u gonni. Apparently it's for some reason very popular in Germany and has some form of game with it). 
The problem is, i cant find any meaning to its words - is it just some syllables pieced together or does it have any meaning?
thanks


----------



## berndf

I don't think they are supposed to mean anything. 


arielipi said:


> is it just some syllables pieced together


Yes, I think so.


----------



## Sepia

At least it is not German - but a certain Johannes Holzmeister seems to be the author of this and other chilldren's songs.
I sugest you simply track him down and ask him.

I had never heard that stupid song untl today.


----------



## L'irlandais

None the less, the author of these words is German, so ye can repatriate this thread to the German forum.  It’s no longer an unknown language, it’s gibberish.


----------



## Sepia

L'irlandais said:


> None the less, the author of these words is German, so ye can repatriate this thread to the German forum.  It’s no longer an unknown language, it’s gibberish.




Not every language traditionally spoken in Germany is German. Where I am from other languages, one of them being Danish has been around centuries before High German.

Since there is no particular Gibberish forum, Isuggest it stays under "other languages".


----------

